# Billy goats advice needed



## scottisshmaggie (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi all. I am looking for advice on getting a saanen billy goat of 2 year's to go with my girls and my 9 month boy. I was hoping to get a young boy so they would grow up together but it has taken me 8 months to find one, Spain it a bit odd ! Anyway the advice i need it the best way to house them and hopefully get the boys to live together. I am thinking along the lines of one boy shed split into two pens,so they can see and smell each other but cant hurt each other. I am all so thinking the same for the pen. Will this work ? Or am i mad !!!!!
Any advice would be brilliant.. thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That can work. Some males get along and can live together so you can test that out too.


----------



## scottisshmaggie (Aug 13, 2014)

I have looked it up and they say its best to keep them as far away from the girls as possible. I only have 5 acres so not that easy. Many thanks for your advice


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You do what you have to do. My males were not far from the females since I didn't have a lot of acreage.


----------



## scottisshmaggie (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks. When you say not far away just how far away were they ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe 20 to 30 feet.


----------



## scottisshmaggie (Aug 13, 2014)

A that i can do. Just Internet was saying about a acre or more apart, mind you when in girls in season I think the further away from my nose the better lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a whole herd of bucks living together. All different ages. The girls are just across the driveway and occasionally turned out in a pen right next to the boys. Yes, they argue sometimes, but nothing serious. You should have no problem keeping the two together. At first they will argue and get a pecking order established, but once that's over, they will most likely become buddies. No need to pen them far away from the girls.


----------



## scottisshmaggie (Aug 13, 2014)

Many thanks you have put my mind a bit more at rest. Iv had goats for many year in scotland but never boys so bit worried. In scotland you could just take your girls to the boy of your choice when she was ready but here in spain they give you the boy to look after till his job is done. Also no saanens in my area. This is going to be a two day trip to get him as he is 600 miles away, hope he is worth it lol


----------

